# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Cô gái Tây hát tiếng Việt "Về đâu mái tóc người thương", cool!

## ppgas

Thân gửi các bác giải trí cuối tuần:

Chắc cô này théc méc về phần tóc (đã cắt) của cổ anh thợ hớt tóc đang để ở đâu :Smile: 




Nguồn: youtube

----------

CBNN, elenercom, Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## lekimhung

Giờ em mới hiểu tại sao cây đàn lại có hình dạng chỗ lồi chỗ lõm. Không biết có ai nghĩ như mình không he.

----------

Gamo, hoang.nvn, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

chính xác đó chú Hưng , lõm đúng chỗ dễ sợ , đúng bán kính cong luôn mới ác ..... chú làm tui khó ngủ rồi.

----------


## ppgas

> Giờ em mới hiểu tại sao cây đàn lại có hình dạng chỗ lồi chỗ lõm. Không biết có ai nghĩ như mình không he.


kekeke... nói mới để ý... kkkk.

----------


## hoctap256

> Giờ em mới hiểu tại sao cây đàn lại có hình dạng chỗ lồi chỗ lõm. Không biết có ai nghĩ như mình không he.


ban đầu em định vào view xong out........
nhưng vì cái cmt của bác em  đã login và phải thank cho bằng được 
=))

----------

